# my very first layout (so far)



## warriorgleek444 (May 27, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdCZ0gfI6Lw
this video is almost three weeks old so you van guess that some of the plants have grown more and stuff.....but yeah here it is and yeah idk what else to say XD oh and here are a photos...oh and the thing behind the two coach cars is what is GOING TO BE a waterfall


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Very Nice for a first layout! I would love to have one in my backyard!


----------



## warriorgleek444 (May 27, 2013)

thanks ^-^ i just need to make my train smoke make my cars light up....and get a lot of buildings >u>


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Do it just like the Johnny Cash song, "One Piece at a time" and it will all go great. Keep up posted!


----------



## warriorgleek444 (May 27, 2013)

LOL yeah i will xD


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Real water! Love it!


----------



## warriorgleek444 (May 27, 2013)

thanks!


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Great job! Pardon my ignorance, is that G scale?

Dan


----------



## warriorgleek444 (May 27, 2013)

thanks and yes X3


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Like the layout. I would like to try an outside layout, but we are still having trouble with alligators on our property.


----------



## warriorgleek444 (May 27, 2013)

Oh my 0.0


----------

